# University admission



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

For those expats that have children in the Spanish education system, or know about this, I have a question: whether it is possible, or there are any limitations for an expat child to be admitted to local universities. Assuming that all members of the family have *EU* residency in Spain and the child went to a high school in Spain for at least a year, either public or private.
I would like to understand this, if the children can easily go to an university here or they'll have to go back to their native country to attend an university.
And as a side question, what are your observation concerning the quality of the university education in Spain, overall and some universities in particular, and an idea of the costs involved.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

holt said:


> For those expats that have children in the Spanish education system, or know about this, I have a question: whether it is possible, or there are any limitations for an expat child to be admitted to local universities. Assuming that all members of the family have *EU* residency in Spain and the child went to a high school in Spain for at least a year, either public or private.
> I would like to understand this, if the children can easily go to an university here or they'll have to go back to their native country to attend an university.
> And as a side question, what are your observation concerning the quality of the university education in Spain, overall and some universities in particular, and an idea of the costs involved.
> Thanks in advance!


I've been told that there is absolutely no problem with my children going to university in Spain (if they so desire). They will have been through ESO and bachillerato.


However, I am interested in knowing what the costs of bachi will be and also the costs of a 'standard' university course - anyone know?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bachillerato at the moment has no extra cost - just the books which can be around 250euros. But reforms are to be announced shortly...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I've been told that there is absolutely no problem with my children going to university in Spain (if they so desire). They will have been through ESO and bachillerato.
> 
> 
> However, I am interested in knowing what the costs of bachi will be and also the costs of a 'standard' university course - anyone know?


you & your children are EU _citizens_ though - it might be different for non-citizen residents :confused2:

costs are less than the UK - that's as far as my research has got me so far ......



Pesky Wesky said:


> Bachillerato at the moment has no extra cost - just the books which can be around 250euros. But reforms are to be announced shortly...


just my luck when dd1 is due to start in September


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you & your children are EU _citizens_ though - it might be different for non-citizen residents :confused2:
> 
> costs are less than the UK - that's as far as my research has got me so far ......
> 
> ...


Well, i don't know what kind of things they'll be bringing in, but they're not going to be giving free bacon butties at break time, that's for sure!
At the weekend they just said that they will be making reforms in health and education and one thing that has been talked about is making health care more equal between different regions 'cos as you know ATM there are many differences.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*University rankings*

This may give you a guide:

Spanish universities in top 200 in world | EWN Business


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

yes, in terms of quality, I remember seeing a list like this a while ago.
It doesn't tell me much as I don't know "how bad is the bad" and "how good is the good". Just by seeing the top 2 universities in Spain on 170s spots in the world I guess is not a good sign in terms of quality, but have no idea of the degree of that.
I'm very interested on personal experiences and observations.
thanks to everybody who commented.



Calas felices said:


> This may give you a guide:
> 
> Spanish universities in top 200 in world | EWN Business


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you & your children are EU _citizens_ though - it might be different for non-citizen residents :confused2:
> 
> costs are less than the UK - that's as far as my research has got me so far ......
> 
> ...




Well ..... just come back from a school meeting about Bachi (BTO). It seems that, at our school anyway, BTO is NOT free, just subsidised. This may well change with the new 'austerity' measures though.

It will cost around 60-70 euros per month - although this figure is tax deductible!


Not yet found the true costs of universities.


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Not yet found the true costs of universities.


That reminds me reading the other day in El Pais El Pais that currently students pay around 1000 euros a year and the government wants to increase that by 50%. There's probably other expenses but still much much better than in North America.
I wonder if the saying that "you get what you pay for" applies in this case or not...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Well ..... just come back from a school meeting about Bachi (BTO). It seems that, at our school anyway, BTO is NOT free, just subsidised. This may well change with the new 'austerity' measures though.
> 
> It will cost around 60-70 euros per month - although this figure is tax deductible!
> 
> ...


Well considering that Valencia is bankrupt about three times over that somehow doesn't surprise me. Of course we could question the wisdom of spending money on racing tracks and papel visits and not on the education of the younger generation There's no way of fixing it now, unfortunately, but we'll be the ones who have to pick up the pieces.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well considering that Valencia is bankrupt about three times over that somehow doesn't surprise me. Of course we could question the wisdom of spending money on racing tracks and papel visits and not on the education of the younger generation There's no way of fixing it now, unfortunately, but we'll be the ones who have to pick up the pieces.


It's only 20 billion.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

holt said:


> That reminds me reading the other day in El Pais El Pais that currently students pay around 1000 euros a year and the government wants to increase that by 50%. There's probably other expenses but still much much better than in North America.
> I wonder if the saying that "you get what you pay for" applies in this case or not...


No, it isn't a case of "you get what you pay for". Because higher education is heavily subsidised by the government, the tuition fee paid by the student has nothing to do with the quality.


----------

